# Fastest FWD VW 4 cyl in the world 1/4m - VW GOL 7.59s at 309km/h



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

This VW Gol, has a 2.0 engine block, 16v head from the gol gti, running around 70psi with well over 1200hp manage to break the FWD record, at Velopark track in Porto Alegre, Brasil. 

Here's the video




Enjoy


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

Awesome


----------

